# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Fanuc kinh nghiệm xương máu

## hoahong102

trên này rất nhiều anh em MACH 3 nhưng cũng có kha khá anh em dùng máy nhật cũ, máy nhật cũ có vài vấn đề mà rất nhiều anh em đau đầu...vì vậy mình mở topic này để mọi nguời chia sẻ kinh nghiệm xương máu của mình để khắc phục những vấn đề gặp phảii:
mình xin mạo muội chia sẻ mấy thứ mà con fanuc nào đời 199x hay 198x cũng dính như sau(đã google nhiều người kêu trời mà chưa thấy ai giải quyết rồi chia sẻ):

- bộ nhớ ít, phải chạy chủ yếu bằng usb qua bộ truyền, qua bộ truyền tốc độ load câu lệnh chậm hơn....dẫn đến một số trình chạy tinh F chậm hơn mong muốn( để F1000 có khi chỉ chạy đựợc 200)
- nội suy 3 trục đồng thời chậm khi để Tolerance nhỏ mà chỗ gia công lại là polygon( chắc chíp thời ấy không mạnh bằng 1% cái chip của iphone 3g)- Khắc phục hạn chế dùng trình offset 3d, offset+ramp  để trình phá thô với Tolerance 0,1 hoặc 0,2 không ảnh huởng gì đến sản phẩm
*- Mình nhận thấy khi chạy đến sát gới hạn gia công, mà gới hạn là polygon(đường cong) để đảm bảo độ chính xác Tolerance>0,01 máy chạy cực chậm F=1000 chỉ chạy 80-90 (máy mình 18M đời 1996)....Mình khắc phục bằng cách chỉnh Tolerance của polygon 0,05 hoặc 0,1 nếu sản phẩm không yêu cầu cao*

Cách chỉnh Tolerance để máy chạy nhanh:
Power mill : Tool/ Option/tolarent/polygon Tolerance=
Aspire : Edit/cuve fitvector/
Matercam: trong toopath có mục arc Tolerance

Hoặc khi vẽ để Tolerance nhỏ hơn 0,05


Hy vọng anh em nào nhiều kinh nghiệm rộng dãi chia sẽ thêm để mình và mọi người học hỏi

----------

anhcos, anlongan, Gamo, Mr.L, nghia CNC, Vincent

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì nên cực kỳ hạn chế chạy 3D trên Fanuc cũ. Trường hợp 3D tự do mình có gặp, đúng là máy chạy như bò kiểu rùa. Nếu cần phải chạy thì nên chạy theo mặt, khống chế chỉ nội suy theo mặt X, Y, Z (G17, G18, G19) thì máy chạy nhẹ nhàng hơn.
Giảm độ chính xác cũng là giải pháp hiệu quả vì nó giảm số câu lệnh G1, giảm lượng dữ liệu truyền.

Lúc trước dùng toàn phải truyền DNC, chỉ có chạy vài hình đơn giản thì mới lập trình tay thôi. Do đó cũng không để ý xem khi chạy DNC thì nó chậm thế nào. Chỉ thấy buffer nó lúc nào cũng 2-3 line gì đó. 

Nếu post cho phép out ra G2/G3 thì chẵng biết có hiệu quả hơn hay không? Vì thời gian dùng Fanuc không nhiều, với lại lúc dùng cũng không để ý nhiều đến nội suy đường tròn. Lúc dùng, out bằng post mặc định trên solidwork nên nó ra G1, G2, G3 đủ cả.

----------

anlongan

----------


## Nam CNC

nghe đâu hệ fanuc này nâng cấp nội suy đồng thời 3 trục bằng cái phần mềm gì của hãng thì chi ra hơn trăm chai... hơn bao nhiêu thì hỏi hãng ấy.

Mach3 có chế độ CVmode nên nó có thể chạy 3 trục đồng thời rất mượt , còn hệ công nghiệp này được thiết kế phay mặt hay gi gì đó nên nó không ngon trong điêu khắc , nếu dể nguyên bản thì phải chấp nhận , nếu đủ trình thì nâng cấp hệ controller mới thì máy chạy bá đạo liền , lúc đó cứ chế độ high speed mà phang. Còn cái controller nào phù hợp thì hỏi cha Nhát Son , Cha Nam mập , Ga con , hay xài luôn cái controller sắp ra lò của Hiệp Phát kìa.

----------


## hoahong102

Dir; CKD
Ra G2,G3 chạy nhanh hơn, nhưng khổ lỗi sửa post hoài chạy tròn nó vẫn lúc ra G1, lúc ra G2 không biết sao nữa....

*Một lưu ý cực kỳ quan trọng là vẽ, mình mới bị dính đêm qua ( Trắng mắt vì tức), Vẽ bằng corel prin .PDF rồi import vào rhino sang CAM....Phát hiện lớn là quá nhiều điểm nút trên các cung máy chạy đến đó là bò ra, Fix bằng cách vẽ trực tiếp trên CAD hạn chế điểm nút hoặc Rebuit cuve*

Dir : Mr nam
híc em hỏng dại độ lại máy đâu, thà em bán đi rùi nhờ ông C3 đổ bê tông một con mới còn hơn hihi
Nghe tin vỉa hè máy HP bán tầm 160 củ, card mach 3, với khung sườn thế cũng đáng tiền phù hợp với việc chạy nhẹ nhàng, đời cực mới nên chạy tinh ổn và nhanh, hậu mãi chắc sẽ tốt ...

----------

anlongan

----------


## Ga con

@anh NamCNC: Controller của HP cũng giống cái China mini bác CKD mua thôi anh (giá bên kia bán ~ 800-1200 tệ), nhìn chưa chuyên nghiệp. Em đang chờ con controller na ná hàng chuyên nghiệp về, mà kẹt ĐH Đ + tết nên không về kịp. Mấy con này nếu mua loại có closed loop thì đắt lắm, loại semi-closed loop cũng đắt, chỉ có loại open loop là chơi được thôi.

Cái controller 18M của bác chủ thớt giờ giá cũng rất cao vì đời 18M là khá mới (em không chắc bao nhiêu, phải cỡ trên dưới 5-6tr nếu lắp, ~30tr nếu nâng cấp từ 10M lên).

Fanuc đời 6M-10M chạy chip MCU 16bits đời cũ xì, nên nội suy chậm là hiển nhiên, và cũng không thể nâng cấp hay đòi hỏi gì cao hơn từ mấy controller này. Một số controller bị khóa function (chẳng hạn khóa DNC, chỉ chịu chạy chương trình từ bộ nhớ trong) cần hãng mở để chạy hoặc nâng cấp (qua đường băng đục lỗ, hoặc mod cả ROM trên controller). Khi đã có function truyền DNC rồi thì theo em nên mua bộ truyền DNC (như của HP dùng rất tốt), cái này hỗ trợ rất tốt, có thể copy từ USB hoặc truyền qua không dây luôn. Mấy bộ truyền DNC rời này giúp tối ưu quá trình truyền dữ liệu hơn, nên máy cũng chạy nhanh hơn 1 chút so với truyền DNC từ hyper terminal hay Cimco...

Một cái nữa là máy chạy Fanuc mình hay xài là máy gia công kim loại, họ set gia tốc rất thấp, nên đến góc bo là chạy rất chậm. Máy bác hoahong 18M là đời khá cao rồi mà vẫn bị thế huống chi mấy con 6M, 10M. Máy bên xưởng ông anh em xài 10M toàn gia công sắt chạy có 300mm/p nên thấy không chênh lệch nhiều giữa đường thẳng và bo góc  :Big Grin: .

Cụ chủ còn chơi qua PDF thì em hơi sợ rồi, trung gian nhiều bước quá sai số càng cao, mà chỉ làm trên 2D thôi việc gì mà ghê thế. Nếu bác cho qua các bước trung gian (như PDF) thì chắc chắc nó dịch ra bitmap, chương trinh CAM không thể xuất ra G2/G3 được. Em cũng làm nhiều lần với Mastercam, nếu CAD trực tiếp trên đó thì OK, còn qua trung gian (kể cả trung gian qua đuôi .IGS/IGES/DXF là các file vector, .STL (file bitmap)...) đều không hiểu cung tròn, toàn dịch polygon.

Việc chạy 3 trục đồng thời trên các máy này thì là chuyện muôn thủa rồi nên em thua  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------

anlongan, nhatson

----------


## anlongan

> * Vẽ bằng corel prin .PDF rồi import vào rhino sang CAM....Phát hiện lớn là quá nhiều điểm nút trên các cung máy chạy đến đó là bò ra, Fix bằng cách vẽ trực tiếp trên CAD hạn chế điểm nút hoặc Rebuit cuve*


Bên lề chút nha anh An HD : Anh FIT Curve trên Rhino lại nha . Sẽ đỡ hơn . 

Đụng hoa văn nhiều hoặc bí thế a hãy vẽ Corel . Khi không cần thiết . Vẽ trực tiếp cho em ( ACAD , Rhino ,.... ) . 

Sắp tới lấy Fanuc , đề tài anh đưa ra em phải theo dõi . He he . 

Em đang Mach3 , nên mọi việc có vẻ ổn  :Smile:  .

Mong nhận được chia sẽ nhiều từ các bạn trong diễn đàn .

----------


## hoahong102

@Anlongan
Tại hồi đó học Rhino nhanh quá, vẽ không nên hồn, lại sẵn biết corel nên mới ỷ lại...với lại bản vẽ là hoa văn mà phải scan...rhino import không đúng kích thước thật của ảnh nên vẽ corel mà từ corel vào rhino lại phải qua pdf   ghét chưa tìm ra cách sử lý chắc phải tu thêm khoá rhino
@Gà(chắc gà mái quá)
máy mình vào cua F1000 chắc được 800 (vẽ trong cam, 
Cái vụ post ra G1 mà ko chịu ra G2,3 mình sẽ thử xem sao....nếu ổn thì sau một vài tháng vật vã gẵy mất mấy chục con dao ...đến giờ tạm hài lòng với con trâu này

----------


## hoctap256

- 1  Fanuc chạy G0 
không giống với cái thằng đời cao ( hoặc đời em đang dùng quá thấp or khác hãng )   
Khi xuất hiện code 
G0X...Y....  > thằng Fanuc không chạy chéo  mà thằng nào gần chạy tới trước thằng xa chạy tới sau ( điểm này dễ chết nhất : dao đi nhé ....phôi cũng ve chai đi luôn ) 

- 2 Fanuc  chạy G02 G03 trên G18G19
Máy nhà em dùng Fanuc 6M 
ban đầu để nguyên parameter : Không làm việc khi gặp G18 hoặc G19 
can thiệp vào parameter : Chạy ok , mượt ! 
Nhược điểm : dễ sai parameter mất tiền oan ( con máy nhà em  đang loạn S của spindle ) 
....

----------


## hoahong102

máy tớ đỡ hơn, VD: G28 X0 Y0 Z0 , nó đi về Home theo hình chéo, nên phải chơi 2 câu lệnh cho ăn chắc: G91 G28 G0 Z0/ G91 G28 X0 Y0
Nghịch Parameter cũng thú vị ra phết, nhưng phải back up dự phòng cho ăn chắc hihi
link dưới đây là Parameter  dành cho máy 16-18m....tiếng anh híc cũng khá khó hiểu
LINK Parameter  16,18

----------


## Ga con

> - 1  Fanuc chạy G0 
> không giống với cái thằng đời cao ( hoặc đời em đang dùng quá thấp or khác hãng )   
> Khi xuất hiện code 
> G0X...Y....  > thằng Fanuc không chạy chéo  mà thằng nào gần chạy tới trước thằng xa chạy tới sau ( điểm này dễ chết nhất : dao đi nhé ....phôi cũng ve chai đi luôn ) 
> ....


Cái này nhiều hệ nó thế chứ không riêng gì Fanuc nhé cụ. Do thường set các trục có max speed bằng nhau, nên chạy G0 nó sẽ chạy theo đường chéo 45 độ. Cái nào đến trước dừng trước, cái còn lại chưa đủ thì vẫn chạy cho đủ mới dừng.

Thanks.

----------


## hoctap256

theo em thấy  nstudio không thế !
syntec không thế !
mach3 em chưa dùng mill lên chưa  dám khẳng định ạ


Mà cái này không phải là do set  tốc độ các trục  mà do hệ thống nó nội suy 
mấy cái phía trên em đang dùng nó  nội suy như G1 G2 G3 chỉ khác F chạy max  mặc định trong para  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Fanuc 3,6 nội suy chạm, đời cao thì dự đoán ctrình trước, macro thì thừa chẳng có ai sài, đã thế còn làm tool life mananger vớ vẩn, muốn thêm chưc năng thì phải mở option.....tóm lại dở

----------


## hanasimitai

> - 1  Fanuc chạy G0 
> không giống với cái thằng đời cao ( hoặc đời em đang dùng quá thấp or khác hãng )   
> Khi xuất hiện code 
> G0X...Y....  > thằng Fanuc không chạy chéo  mà thằng nào gần chạy tới trước thằng xa chạy tới sau ( điểm này dễ chết nhất : dao đi nhé ....phôi cũng ve chai đi luôn ) 
> 
> ....


Bác can thiệp vào parameter thì chạy chéo được. tức là giống như G01 ở rapid traverse

----------


## CNC FANUC

Thế mà em thấy có xưởng có trên 300 con fanuc đủ loại fay đứng, ngang , tiện,mài,chấn,cắt dây.......từ loại 3 -30i đủ cả, xưởng này chăc thần tượng fanuc

----------


## Ga con

> theo em thấy  nstudio không thế !
> syntec không thế !
> mach3 em chưa dùng mill lên chưa  dám khẳng định ạ
> 
> Mà cái này không phải là do set  tốc độ các trục  mà do hệ thống nó nội suy 
> mấy cái phía trên em đang dùng nó  nội suy như G1 G2 G3 chỉ khác F chạy max  mặc định trong para


Set 2 trục bằng nhau thì nó chạy 45 độ chính xác, còn khác nhau thì nó ra 40, 55... độ :Stick Out Tongue: .
Đúng nghĩa G0 là nó phi nước đại 2 trục đồng thời cụ ạ. Em xem qua rất nhiều giáo trình cả tiếng ta lẫn tiếng tây đều quy định thế hết. Còn chạy như mấy cái mới mới bây giờ (Mach3 cũng chạy thẳng chứ không phi nước đại 2 trục đồng thời) thì họ can thiệp cho nó khác rồi, cái này là G1 rapid traveling chứ không phải G0 đúng bản chất.

E có thử trên hệ khác như Fagor, Mitsu (Meldas/Mazatrol)... đều thế hết. Còn vụ can thiệp parameter thì e chưa làm nên không biết.

@bác Fanuc: e thấy 10M cũng nội suy như rùa bò thôi, OM trở lên thấy khá hơn. Nó thuộc loại kiểu mẫu và quá phổ biến nên nhiều người xài thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Công nghệ của những năm 80 thi ko bằng h la chắc chắn, chỉ có điều so sánh thì hơi khó vd như giờ bác lay con bác đang dùng để khắc phay 100 lỗ ren  trên kim loai thi fanuc 6m thử xem ai nhanh hơn

----------


## nhatson

em thấy là giờ có nhiều lựa chọn lắm 






http://dynomotion.com/KFLOP.html

----------


## hoahong102

mua con xác máy tapdrill về thêm cái control này là thành con phay ngon nhỉ

----------

